
Advice from Coudal on how to transition from client work to products - jmorin007
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/975-advice-from-coudal-on-how-to-transition-from-client-work-to-products
======
johns
These types of posts tend to neglect that you have to be successful at the
client work before you have the financial ability to assume the risk of making
products.

